# LURE FOR PIKE



## Adriano (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello friends.

I am new in this forum, I hope to learn of you and to contribute what I know.

I am keen of the fishing of the pike in my country where there are no musky per osí good copies of esox lucius reaching sizes bigger that in America due to the quality of his waters and the plenty of fish I graze.

I make my own decoys, between them the artificial fish that give very good result, here I send to you the multi-articulated one of 14 centimeters and 18 grams of weight.

Cordial greetings to all.

Adriano


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Love the lure...is that one that you made? I was wondering how it looks since it has all those joints. And ya your pike get biggers then ours do. The idea of how and why have been played around with in many articles that I have read and it comes down to just a few things. First its the food. Pike grow bigger feeding on things like salmon and that one fish that you guys got over there that are all over the place. I remember somthing about that this fish gets to be a good size and plenty of them. See thats the thing we dont have lot of here is large food items for pike. So they have to spend as much or near as much energy feeding as they do when they get food. Its the old intake and spend idea. The second thing is water temp. Pike can live in almost any type of water quality. But they dont like warm water. A pikes metabolizm speeds up to a point that they cannot feed enough to stay healthy and gain weight. So in areas of warm water pike stay little and trophy size does not occure. From what I have read over there you guys got plenty of cool and cold water for them to reach that size. Our musky though thrives in a bit warmer water. They are more keen to the water temps that are here allowing them to grow to bigger sizes. A web site I found a few years ago suggested that when the ice age came pike had not evolved yet. A fish more like a musky that lived in a bit warmer water populated the continents. When they split and moved appart N. Amarica had streams that flow north and south allowing this fish to move to warmer climate and not die out. In Europe the flow is east to west makeing a south migration impossible and this ancient muskylike fish died out. Over here as the ice began to retreat north a new Esox which was the ancester to the pike evolved in cold water and migrated north to alaska then across to Russia then throught rest of asia and europe. Thought you'd find this intresting...


----------

